# my 'taxidermied' pig



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

he's gonna go in a saloon scene or in a ******* shack/house i guess.

if it's the latter, he has to have the obligatory hat and sunglasses


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, the sunglasses are a great touch!


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

That looks amazing


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Shouldn't that be an Arkansas Razorback hat it wears.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL! Love it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol, love the pic of him with the hat and sunglasses! Looks great!


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks yall!
my son wants him to hang in his room, as a sunglass-and-hat holder.
i told him he could use him, when he wasn't being used as a prop!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

That's great! I agree.... the hat and glasses really make it. Kind of a "Blues Brothers" pig....


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Great job Susan!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

http://www.hogsbreath.com.au/


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

With the glasses he looks so cooool. He's like an Arthur Fonzerellie pig.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

lol, THE FONZ!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

That is an awesome prop! Love it


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool !!!!!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

love those shades on him


----------

